# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Imipramien

## gossie

Kent iemand van jullie het ad imipramien?
Inmiddels ben ik een ervaren ad slikker, en heb het nodige achter mijn kiezen.  :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gossie,

Jammer dat er nog niemand heeft gereageerd  :Frown:  
Ben je op imipramien overgezet omdat andere AD niet hielpen of teveel bijwerkingen gaven of nog weer een andere reden???
Hoe is tot nu toe jou ervaring met Imipramien? Heb je bijwerkingen??
Ik heb een artikel geplaatst met info over deze AD zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11389 misschien dat je er wat aan hebt?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gossie

Hoi Luuss bedankt voor je reactie, je artikel heb ik nog niet gelezen. ik kijk eigenlijk net op mijn email. Imipramine gebruik ik nu ongeveer een jaar. Daar- voor slikte ik een MAO-remmer. Maar ik kreeg na een lang gebruik van de mao-remmer een aantal jaren bijwerkingen. Eerst moest ik gewoon de medische molen in. Terwijl ik al aangaf is het niet van de mao-remmer. Na veel getob met mijn voeten bleek het zo te zijn. M'n psychiater stond er open voor, maar ze hadden het nog nooit gehoord.
Wil je er meer over weten , wil ik het best uitleggen. Hoe en wat.
Groetjes Gossie :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Sorry Luuss ik heb net misschien op het verkeerde toetsje gedruk bij quoto en thanks. bij je reactie. :Confused:  Intussen heb ik je artikel gelezen van imipramine. 
groetjes Gossie :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Volgens mij heb ik iets verkeerd ingetoetst. Bij deze thanks ingedrukt. Maar jullie vinden thanks misschien negatief. Dit is niet mijn bedoeling geweest. Ik zit pas kort op internet en jullie kwam ik tegen. en ik voelde me gelijk vertrouwd. Maar heb ik iets bezwaarlijk 
ingedrukt.|? Sorry dan......
groetjes Gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gossie,

He vervelend dat je zoveel bijwerkingen kreeg na het gebruik van die MAO-remmer en dat je eerst niet serieus werd genomen in jou visie en klachten!
Je gebruikt Imipramien dus nu een jaar, heb je in het begin veel bijwerkingen gehad? Of wou je nu weten of je weer hetzelfde probleem gaat krijgen als je stopt?

Je hebt me bedankt en dat is zeker iets positiefs hoor! Dat is juist gekomen omdat we een manier wouden hebben zodat leden kunnen laten zien aan anderen dat ze waarderen wat iemand geplaatst heeft!  :Wink:  Ik zie ook geen rare quote's ofzo staan dus het is helemaal goed gegaan hoor!

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Fijn dat je je thuis voelt hier!

Liefs Luuss

----------

